
Why I hate TypeScript (2016) - spirit23
https://gist.github.com/amcdnl/b52e9dd11850eeb8de8f
======
craftoman
Typescript is the best flexible typed object oriented programming language
ever existed. There's not comparison with any language in that field where
flexibility and typed OOP play well together.

